# Huge pile of bikes and parts in Indianapolis to pick through



## Pantmaker (Feb 10, 2015)

This would be so fun to pick through. Gotta be a few treasures in there.
http://indianapolis.craigslist.org/bik/4884927842.html


----------



## rollfaster (Feb 10, 2015)

nice. I see some tanks bikes and crossbars in there. Wish I could dive in.


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 10, 2015)

I want that red ballooner with whitewalls that is smack dab in the middle. Could you please fetch that for me and try not to scratch it while you're digging it out? 

Gawd, that really blows my mind when I see poop like this. What are people thinking?


----------



## sfhschwinn (Feb 11, 2015)

I really want that B6 in the first picture looks like it would clean up nice!


----------



## morton (Feb 11, 2015)

I didn't even try to read thru that ALL CAPS annoying text!


----------



## bikewhorder (Feb 11, 2015)

I don't see much good stuff in the pictures but i'd love to go digging in there.


----------



## vuniw (Feb 11, 2015)

I can only aspire to have a collection that large some day


----------



## bike (Feb 11, 2015)

vuniw said:


> I can only aspire to have a collection that large some day




I would rather have one 4000 bike that is over the top than barn of junk I have to deal with.

And let me say BEEN THERE DONE THAT- ugh- now I worry a crap free bike people are always giving me will scratch something important


----------



## vuniw (Feb 11, 2015)

Hah very true. To each his own I suppose


----------



## bikecrazy (Feb 11, 2015)

If you look really close, you will see some cool stuff there. I'm sure we will see some of this stuff showing up at Ann Arbor this spring.


----------



## bike (Feb 11, 2015)

I thought I looked close- what did you see?
MY MISTAKE I thought this was the $4000 scrap pile in columbia mo- this has some potential but without knowing how they value the stuff...maybe something there worth considering


----------



## Lux Low (Feb 11, 2015)

Dream on, I contacted him, He wants $20,000 for it all. Good Luck Buddy! He did say crack was a suitable trade item, LOL


----------



## rollfaster (Feb 11, 2015)

Lux Low said:


> Dream on, I contacted him, He wants $20,000 for it all. Good Luck Buddy! He did say crack was a suitable trade item, LOL




Damn man. Not $20,000 worth there.


----------

